# 6ft tank, acrylc manufacturers, who/where?



## Dan-CR4

I am getting a 6ft tank later this year and thinking of going the acrylic route. The main reason is weight as I live on the 3rd floor with no lift and stairwell is tight and have heard that acrylic tanks are lighter.

anyone got a 6ft acrylic tank, is it lighter?
also what are the pros and cons of acrylic?
can anyone recommend a company that makes or sells this size acrylic tank?

Dan


----------



## plantnoob

acrylic is much lighter than glass ( some claim around 40%), also scratches can be polished out of it too . there is a manufacturer that advertises on aquarist classifieds . il see if i can find the link for you

edit: the 1 i was thinking of start at 3000L smallest size . i did find this 1 though . no idea if they are any good as a manufacturer or not though but worth a call .

Acrylic tanks, Sumps and stands, Custom, Bespoke at Aquarist Classifieds


----------



## sa80mark

As far as im aware fista filtration are said to be the best in the uk

FistaFiltration | Acrylic Aquariums & Filter Systems


----------



## Danny

The weight of the water is your main problem not the weight of the tank


----------



## Ady34

Danny said:


> The weight of the water is your main problem not the weight of the tank


Don't think it'll be full when he's carrying it to the 3rd floor! Lol


----------



## Danny

Pmsl, all I saw was 3rd floor and thought of the weight on the floor up there lol

Don' worry I carried a 6x2x2 double base 12mm up to a 3rd floor with my little mate years ago and its not that bad, get some glass suction grips because when those hands start to sweat that is when you will be in trouble.

Just have some good thick foam so you can up end the tank at each break in the stairs and turn it round them


----------



## Danny

If your London way let me know and I'll come and take an end


----------



## kirk

It's not very often you get an offer like that.^^^


----------



## sanj

Hi Dan,

both of my largest tanks are made from Acrylic. I used Neptunes both times. They are also who TGM used to build thier large display tanks.

There is one negative with Acrylic and that is that it scratches easier than glass. However you can remove those scratches while you cant easily remove glass scratches. Price is not good for smaller end tanks, but large tanks it usually works out all things  considered. I am not quite sure where a 6x2x2 would fit since while it is quite a large tank, its not massive.

It is about half the weight of glass, better clarity than optiwhite, much, much stronger. If a glass aquarium where to accidently drop when carrying, it will likely crack, acrylic you are more likely to scratch or scuff it.

Neptunes Acrylic Tank Manufacturers

There are not very many manufacturers in the UK. Fista would not build my large tank and I think he is a one man band. Still I think your tank is within his size category/capability. There is/was another in the Birmingham area, but this company took too long to respond to queries. I actually got to speak to the owner, he seemed nice, but then never answered my emails again. So I wont recommend that one otherwise you may never get a tank.


----------



## Dan-CR4

Thanks everyone for your replies,


plantnoob said:


> i did find this 1 though . no idea if they are any good as a manufacturer or not though but worth a call .
> Acrylic tanks, Sumps and stands, Custom, Bespoke at Aquarist Classifieds


Thanks for the link, Have just emailed them for a quote. will see what they come back at and see if they got a gallery of their work.



sa80mark said:


> As far as im aware fista filtration are said to be the best in the uk


Thanks for that, I emailed them and they replied very quickly with a quote, and at the weekend. also their website you gave shows some nice tanks. the quote was good. so will see what the others come in at.



Danny said:


> If your London way let me know and I'll come and take an end


 
Thanks Danny, think i got the help covered, but do appreciate the offer, but If friends blow me out I might get in touch 



sanj said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> 
> 
> both of my largest tanks are made from Acrylic. I used Neptunes both times. They are also who TGM used to build thier large display tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There is one negative with Acrylic and that is that it scratches easier than glass. However you can remove those scratches while you cant easily remove glass scratches. Price is not good for smaller end tanks, but large tanks it usually works out all things considered. I am not quite sure where a 6x2x2 would fit since while it is quite a large tank, its not massive.


 
Hi Sanj,

seen both your tanks, and your 1600 litre is a monster and a half, but so beautiful with it, would love one like that, but would need to take out my front windows and hoist it up 3 floors to get something that size in my flat, also  dont think the missus would allow something that big, but I can dream. thanks for the link, I have just emailed them for a quote.

Well Acrylic is certainly looking a realistic option for me, as if I get glass i would want opti white, which adds  a bit more, also wont be getting any tank after, unless we were to move, which is not in my plans.  I try to be carefull with my tanks and try not to be too heavy handed so hopefully I would not scratch it and I have no children living at home anymore and the wife wont touch the tank, so if it does get scratched, it will be down on me 

again thanks everyone for the replies and the links. its really appreciated


----------



## Alastair

I was curios as to prices for when I upgrade to a bigger set up and fancied acrylic instead but neither fista or Neptune got back to me. 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan-CR4

Fista replied quite fast but all the others have not replied yet.


----------



## DrRob

Out of curiosity, how is it comparing up for price?


----------



## Dan-CR4

well between glass with opti white front and acrylic (different companies) Acrylic is coming in around £230 more
but Fista are the only Acrylic quote I got so far, Neptunes and a couple of others aint gave me a quote, still waiting on them.


----------



## Dan-CR4

Quotes I got so far are

Neptunes quoted me £1695 for a 72"x24"x23" Acrylic tank.
Fista quoted met £570 for a a 72"x24"x24" Acrylic Tank.

still waiting on a few other quotes


----------



## Andy D

That is quite a difference. Is there a 1 missing there?


----------



## Brian Murphy

Thats an unbelievable difference !


----------



## Dan-CR4

Andy D said:


> That is quite a difference. Is there a 1 missing there?


No those are the prices quoted to me so far, am expecting another 2 quotes from other companies.



Murf said:


> Thats an unbelievable difference !


Yes im surprised in the price difference, it seems that Fista is a hell of a lot cheaper than Neptunes.

update :
I have emailed Neptunes and they have confirmed the price. again dont understand the big price difference between them and Fista.


----------



## Andy D

Blimey! Still, much better on your wallet.


----------



## Dan-CR4

...


----------



## Dan-CR4

...


----------



## Alastair

Ha ha. Reply by saying you'll go and pick up the feebie lol. 
Even if Neptune's is a highly recommended company that is still unprofessional to be providing emails that are meant solely for the recipient. I wont say anymore though as I think its against forum rules to name and shame companies etc. 

Reviews online of fista seem good although ive still not had a quote despite 3 emails sent. 


Had one from Neptune's though and I nearly smashed my jaw on the floor. £4,400


----------



## DrRob

I think I need to get me an acrylic cutting bench.


----------



## Dan-CR4

Alastair said:


> Ha ha. Reply by saying you'll go and pick up the feebie lol.
> 
> Even if Neptune's is a highly recommended company that is still unprofessional to be providing emails that are meant solely for the recipient. I wont say anymore though as I think its against forum rules to name and shame companies etc.


 
oh did not know that, I have removed the posts in case, did not wish to break rules etc.


----------



## Alastair

Dan-CR4 said:


> oh did not know that, I have removed the posts in case, did not wish to break rules etc.



Oh I meant unprofessional for them sending you emails lol 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeyboardWarrior

David at fistafiltration is a great guy to deal with and a very good tank builder and I recommend him highly he is a sponsor and member of a reefing forum i am a regular on and I don't think you will be disappointed with the build quality


----------



## Andy Thurston

£1695... Id want stand lights and filters for that
Other quote sounds about the same as a glass tank from nd aquatics. Perhaps their buying your custom during his quiet time or its cheaper to buy acrylic once you get bigger than 6'


----------



## sa80mark

I think fista is so mich cheaper as david works on his own and im not sure if he still does but he used to work from home so he had very low overheads


----------



## KeyboardWarrior

I think he got a work shop but moved back to working from home to lower his overheads again last I heard


----------



## Alastair

sanj said:


> There is/was another in the Birmingham area, but this company took too long to respond to queries. I actually got to speak to the owner, he seemed nice, but then never answered my emails again. So I wont recommend that one otherwise you may never get a tank.


yep image plastics in birmingham but they dont reply and telephone number on the website isnt  in use


----------



## sanj

Yes that is the one, Image Plastics. A pity really.


----------



## sanj

I dont get the price you were quoted Alistair, perhaps it is to do with it being a square? Maybe they need to use thicker acrylic. The other thing affecting price is sheet size, i.e. do they have to cut more sheets because of the dimensions? Anyhow it is worth going back to him to get more information.


----------



## Alastair

sanj said:


> I dont get the price you were quoted Alistair, perhaps it is to do with it being a square? Maybe they need to use thicker acrylic. The other thing affecting price is sheet size, i.e. do they have to cut more sheets because of the dimensions? Anyhow it is worth going back to him to get more information.




Have done so mate.  I definitely think something was amiss with the quote.  Will wait and see 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foxfish

It might be feasible to import an acrylic one piece design for America if you start talking in the thousands?
There was a four foot circle for sale on EBay that I linked a few years back, it had been imported from the states & it sold for just a few hundred £


----------



## Dan-CR4

Alastair said:


> Have done so mate. I definitely think something was amiss with the quote. Will wait and see


Just dont tell Neptunes that you have had a quote from someone else. they dont like that.


----------



## Alastair

Dan-CR4 said:


> Just dont tell Neptunes that you have had a quote from someone else. they dont like that.


Might be why I didn't get a reply back to my quote response


----------



## sanj

What thickness Acrylic are Fista pricing the quote on? Neptunes will be based on 15mm for a normal braced tank. Braceless will be a lot thicker, not sure on Euro bracing.


----------



## Alastair

sanj said:


> What thickness Acrylic are Fista pricing the quote on? Neptunes will be based on 15mm for a normal braced tank. Braceless will be a lot thicker, not sure on Euro bracing.



20mm thickness mate and its an extra 35 for euro bracing from fista. 

Neptunes didnt state thickness. 
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair

Ps I had one company quote 12k for 1300mmx1300. Really did giggle at that. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sanj

Yes, I think I know who they are. I had the same. The reason is those guys only make massive aquariums for rich people and public aquaria, they don't want to really bother with us minions.


----------



## Alastair

sanj said:


> Yes, I think I know who they are. I had the same. The reason is those guys only make massive aquariums for rich people and public aquaria, they don't want to really bother with us minions.



Ha ha yes that's the impression I got. There wasnt even a hello on the email just a price starts from 12k and 40mm thickness.  I replied back saying how exoensive that was and they did like you say explain they usually only make tanks for zoo's and very large builds and the acrylic they use is of a higher quality. ......hmmmm! 
Its hard work looking for acrylic tanks 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair

Kind of makes you want to do it yourself 

Its in 6 parts 
YouTube


----------



## DrRob

Can't get anything apart from a picture from that youtube link Alistair.


Ahhh, sorted it, you're on mobile version, I'm on desktop, they don't like each other.


----------



## sanj

Yes I saw some vids of a guy in India making his own. I would make small ones to practice on, work out the technique before doing anything approaching what you really want. I think it is possible, but its a lot of water if it goes wrong


----------



## Alastair

DrRob said:


> Can't get anything apart from a picture from that youtube link Alistair.
> 
> 
> Ahhh, sorted it, you're on mobile version, I'm on desktop, they don't like each other.



Hopefully this link will change it from just a picture





sanj said:


> Yes I saw some vids of a guy in India making his own. I would make small ones to practice on, work out the technique before doing anything approaching what you really want. I think it is possible, but its a lot of water if it goes wrong



Ive got a few months to maybe try giving it a bash in a smaller scale say a little 60cm and price up how much materials would be for the scale tank id need. 
If fista arent comfortable doing anything over 4ft square alone not sure id stand a chance. 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian Murphy

I'm going to do one some day ..... just done a quick search on acrylic sheets to see prices .... or is there special acrylic for doing tanks?

20mm Clear Acrylic Sheet


----------



## Alastair

Murf said:


> I'm going to do one some day ..... just done a quick search on acrylic sheets to see prices .... or is there special acrylic for doing tanks?
> 
> 20mm Clear Acrylic Sheet



Some people use cell cast acrylic and one company said you can use standard acrylic when you start getting into the bigger tanks you need a 'g' grade material what ever that means.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alastair

This will answer your question 

Regal Plastics

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian Murphy

I just sat and watched them videos ..... seems an interesting project, just need to pluck up the courage and do one


----------



## Dan-CR4

yeah the video does makes it look easy enough (although it probably aint). I would be interested to see what people can get the acrylic for. would also like to see a member here do a journal on making one, I would try it but when I told the missus, the idea was soon rejected.


----------



## Alastair

Dan-CR4 said:


> yeah the video does makes it look easy enough (although it probably aint). I would be interested to see what people can get the acrylic for. would also like to see a member here do a journal on making one, I would try it but when I told the missus, the idea was soon rejected.



Im going to test out a small tank build and currently pricing up some 25mm thick sheets as myself and aron off here are going to give a 1300x1300x700mm a go 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan-CR4

look forward to seeing the build pics. hope all goes well for you and you can go on and make the size tank you want for yourself.


----------



## Aron_Dip

Alastair said:


> Im going to test out a small tank build and currently pricing up some 25mm thick sheets as myself and aron off here are going to give a 1300x1300x700mm a go
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


jumping in at the deep end ......... Literally when the tanks finished!


----------

